# DON'T BUY THIS



## oldretiredjim (Nov 14, 2011)

Guess you don't like it???? A lot.


----------



## KarnWoodworks (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow, can't believe it's actually that bad?!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I could have saved you the headaches of finding this out the hard way. I thought I put up a review on it. Junk is a compliment…


----------

